

Ex-AOL CTO McKinley and Partners Start VC/Incubator (Competes with YC) - drm237
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2007/11/exaol-cto-john.html

======
pg
Good God, another one. It's so weird reading these sites. I can remember
having each of the thoughts they're paraphrasing...

~~~
drm237
The application clearly borrowed some questions from YC. It's really
interesting how closely they're modeling you overall.

------
tuukkah
There would seem to be the risk of VC again: in the end of the three months,
either you accept more money in their terms, or other VCs think there's
something wrong in your startup.

------
iamelgringo
Hehe.

Why don't they just post in the About us section: "What Paul Graham said...
here's a link to Hackers & Painters, but fill out our app instead."

------
mwerty
D.C? Do VCs there even understand this stuff?

------
sharpshoot
woah, crazy - what does this mean? The advisors won't ever attend a YC dinner

